# RIP - Little bunny



## Laura (Jun 15, 2016)

So guys as it says, my felmale rabbit first time mother give birth very like 2-3 days early, i seen one of the babys moving but one wasn't so i had to remove my doe from the cage (because i didn't want to get attacked or stressed her out) sadly to say one of the babys was born dead  

the other one is still alive and such  shame that one had to die before it could live its life with the rest of my bunnys

RIP little one :'(


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 15, 2016)

RIP little bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 16, 2016)

So sorry for your loss :bunnyangel:


----------

